# πλειοψηφία/πλειονότητα



## jcot05

Γεια σας.

Σε μια άσκηση ένος βιλίου (Κλικ στα Ελληνικά, Γ1) έπρεπε να αντικαταστήσουμε φράσεις με λέξεις σε γενική ή αιτιατική πτώση.

Να η φράση που μ' ενοχλεί:
_Οι πιο πολλοί τηλεθεατές τον είχαν κατατάξει στην κατηγορία του πιο αντιπαθητικού παίκτη _

Εγώ πρότεινα:
_Οι περισσότεροι των τηλεθεατών τον είχαν κατατάξει στην...._

Αλλά στις απαντήσεις των ασκήσεων, λένε: _Η πλειοψηφία/πλειονότητα των τηλεθεατών τον είχαν κατατάξει....._

Αυτο που δεν καταλαβαίνω καλά είναι το εξής: _πλειοψηφία_ ή _πλειονότητα_ είναι ενικός αριθμός, και θεωρώ ότι είναι το υποκείμενο του κατατάσσω. Έτσι, δεν θα έπρεπε το ρήμα να διαμορφωθεί: είχε κατατάξει (και στο ενικό δηλαδή).

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!


----------



## bearded

Geia sou


jcot05 said:


> δεν θα έπρεπε το ρήμα να διαμορφωθεί


Est-ce qu'on ne dit jamais en français ''la plupart/majorité des gens _ont _vu''...?  En italien on fait souvent cette ''erreur'', et je pense bien que c'est la même chose ici.


----------



## dmtrs

Αυτό που σκέφτηκες είνα απόλυτα σωστό και το 'η πλειοψηφία [...] τον είχε κατατάξει' θα ήταν το γραμματικά ορθό. Από τα αρχαία Ελληνικά ήδη όμως υπάρχει το σχήμα λόγου 'σχήμα κατά το νοούμενο' (=scheme according to what one understands -in a rough translation) σύμφωνα με το οποίο όταν ένα ουσιαστικό είναι _περιεκτικό_ (αλλιώς: _περιληπτικό_), δηλαδή περιλαμβάνει πλήθος, αντιστοιχεί σε πλήθος, αν και βρίσκεται σε ενικό μπορεί να συντάσσεται (και) με ρήμα πληθυντικού αριθμού. 'Η παρέα αποφάσισε να πάει για φαγητό.' / 'Η παρέα αποφάσισαν να πάνε για φαγητό.' / 'Η παρέα αποφάσισε να πάνε για φαγητό.'
Το φαινόμενο μπορεί να εμφανιστεί και στην επόμενη πρόταση: 'Ο κόσμος ήταν ανήσυχος. Τους είχαν (τον κόσμο) ταράξει τα νέα.' (Εδώ επηρεάζεται το αντικείμενο.)


----------



## jcot05

εντάξει dmrts, καταλαβαίνω! Σ'ευχαριστώ.

Ναι, bearded, λέμε σηνήθως έτσι στα γαλλικά, αλλά θεωρείται λάθος (τουλάχιστον νομίζω...). Για αυτό αναρωτήθηκα...

Edit: Bearbed, you were right, I checked and we say "Le plupart des gens ont", and the singular is not even correct in this case. Whereas with "majorité" or "moitié" for instance, we appear to have the choice depending on what's following. I guess I even learnt smthg in french ...


----------



## Perseas

Ωστόσο, η επιλογή σου είναι σωστή:





jcot05 said:


> Εγώ πρότεινα:
> _Οι περισσότεροι των τηλεθεατών τον είχαν κατατάξει στην...._



Προσωπικά, δεν θα έγραφα «Η πλειοψηφία τον είχαν κατατάξει», αλλά « ... τον είχε...» (εκτός αν το αντικείμενο του μαθήματος είναι το «σχήμα κατά το νοούμενο, όπως ανέφερε ο dmtrs).


----------



## bearded

jcot05 said:


> θεωρείται λάθος


Kai sta Italika episis!



jcot05 said:


> I even learnt smthg in french ...


Eimai charoumenos


----------



## Andrious

_


jcot05 said:



Οι περισσότεροι των τηλεθεατών τον είχαν κατατάξει στην....

Click to expand...

_
Μου φαίνεται αρκετά ασυνήθης αυτή η χρήση. Θα προτιμούσα το πιο απλό "_Οι περισσότεροι τηλεθεατές τον είχαν κατατάξει στην..._"

ΥΓ. Αν θες να εμβαθύνεις σ' αυτές τις 2 λέξεις, ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ


----------



## jcot05

Εντάξει. Ευχαριστώ σε όλους!


----------



## Konstantinos

jcot05 αν εισαι σε αυτό το επιπεδο εισαι υπερβολικά καλα. Εμενα τα Ελληνικα ειναι η μητρικη μου και στην κυριολεξία αυτες τις ασκησεις δεν μπορω να τις λύσω.

Αλλα να σας πω κάτι που νομιζω αξιζει:

Η πλειοψηφία των τηλεθεατών τον είχε κατατάξει...
Η πλειοψηφία των τηλεθεατών τον είχαν κατατάξει...

Και οι δυο φράσεις μου φαίνονται σωστες οταν τις ακουω, απλα στην δεύτερη υπάρχει μια καθυστέρηση στην σκέψη του μυαλού μου, περίπου 0.2-0.3 δευτερόλεπτα όταν φτάνει στην λέξη "είχαν". Δεν ξερω αν αυτο αρκεί για να πω οτι η πρώτη ειναι σωστη.


----------

